# dacodac , d'acc d'acc , d'ac-o-dac



## Little Chandler

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas très sûr de savoir l'écrire, mais je viens d'entrendre quelque chose comme _dacodac_ :

_Du calme, les enfants ! Ce soir nous regarderons le foot et demain nous regarderons les dessins animés, dacodac ?_

J'imagine que ça veut dire _d'accord_, mais... C'est une expression couramment employée ? A quel registre de langue appartient-elle ? C'est habituelle chez les adultes ? (ici, ce sont des parents qui l'utilisent)

Merci.


----------



## Stéphane89

Je dirais que c'est une expression plutôt familière (sans toutefois appartenir à l'argot) et utilisée en général par les enfants/adolescents. Je suppose que les parents utilisent ici le langage de leurs enfants par souci de proximité avec eux...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Cette expression, que je connais, m'est totalement étrangère et me parait un peu désuète, aujourd'hui. Je l'assimile, mais j'ai peut-être tort, à un milieu BCBG, catholique (scout ?).
J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une forme raccourcie de  "d'accord, d'accord !".


----------



## itka

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Cette expression, que je connais, m'est totalement étrangère et me parait un peu désuète, aujourd'hui. Je l'assimile, mais j'ai peut-être tort, à un milieu BCBG, catholique (scout ?).
> J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une forme raccourcie de  "d'accord, d'accord !".



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Punky ! Ce mot me paraît même un peu ridicule tant il est démodé...


----------



## Web2

C'est une vieille expression démodée, effectivement.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Punky ! Ce mot me paraît même un peu ridicule tant il est démodé...


Démodé = ridicule ? 
Je suis d'accord pour démodé car après guerre, ma mère le disait.


----------



## Stéphane89

ah, bon... je l'ai pourtant moi-même énormément utilisée à la cour de récréation, jusqu'à l'âge de 12-13 ans (et je n'en ai que 18...). De même, j'entend de temps en temps ma soeur de 9 ans l'utiliser. Cela dépent peut-être des régions.


----------



## thelolboy

Bonjour messieurs,

Alors à titre informatif, l'expression Dacodac, c'est comme les droogies, la partie de "ca va ca viens", le milk blanc, le golliwock... ca a été popularisé par tout une génération de personnes ayant vu le très célèbre film : "Orange Mécanique" de Kubrick. C'est Phil (le héros) et ses droogies qui l'utilisait.
Effectivement c'est pour dire d'accord.

Donc je corrige Punky Zoé, ca n'a rien de BCBG, surtout quand on sait que c'est plutot un film ultra-violent...

Voila (oui je me suis inscrit juste pour répondre a ce poste et alors ?)


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
contente d'aprendre d'où ça vient, je ne me souvenais pas de l'avoir entendu là..(j'avais gardé d'autres souvenirs du film)
et je  n'avais pas l'impression que c'était si vieux que ça comme expression même s'il y a quelques années que je ne l'entends plus beaucoup


----------



## itka

Salut Thelolboy ! Welcome à bord du FF, tu as bien fait de t'inscrire, mais - dommage ! - je suis obligée de commencer par te contredire .

Si tu as lu ce qui précède, tu as dû voir que ce "mot" existe depuis bien plus longtemps qu'"Orange Mécanique". En fait, lorsque le film est sorti, il était déjà démodé... Alors, sans doute, on peut dire que le film l'a ressuscité du néant... pour quelques années...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



ChrisPa said:


> [...] contente d'aprendre d'où ça vient [...]
> et je  n'avais pas l'impression que c'était si vieux que ça comme expression  [...]


thelolboy (bienvenue au fait !) parlait du moment où a été *popularisée *l'expression, pas de son origine, qui, d'après moi, est bien plus ancienne que 1972 !
Ce serait donc un traducteur qui aurait popularisé ce dac'o'dac là... Si quelqu'un se rappelle du mot en V.O. d'ailleurs, je veux bien un petit PM pour éviter le HS ici. 

 Edit: ben itka, je t'ai pas vue arriver dans mon dos !


----------



## totallylost202

J'ai travaillé à Annecy pendant quelques mois et il y avait une fille de 19/20 ans de Breton qui utilisait dacodac presque tout le temps!

Tout d'abord, j'ai cru qu'elle a dit tac-tac, mais je notais les occassions où elle l'utilisait et je me suis dit: il semble être une abbréviation de d'accord, d'accord.

J'ai également noté que c'est plutôt motivant!   La fille dirait dacodac avec un grand sourire et toujours avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme. 

En anglais... je n'ai aucune idée, mais en tout cas une traduction n'a pas d'importance ici car c'est le forum FS.


----------



## janpol

Alain Rey mentionne "d'ac d'acc" sans dater de façon précise :  "XXè siècle"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

PZ (#3) said:
			
		

> Je l'assimile, mais j'ai peut-être tort, à un milieu BCBG, catholique (scout ?).


 
Il vient de me retomber sous les yeux un épisode des _Simpson_, le dessin animé, où l'on voit _*Neil Flanders*_, voisin d'Homer Simpson et catho militant, toujours présenté comme un peu ridicule, utiliser "dac(c)odac(c) !"
Ça irait dans ce sens ; mais nous sommes encore dans une traduction, et plus récente ...


----------



## arnulfis

Je rejoins complètement itka et punkyzoe sur le fait que cette expression sonne petit bourge qui se prommène le long de la plage avec un pull blanc noué autour du cou.
Je ne sais pas si c'est démodé mais c'est en tout cas un peu ridicule. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un hasard qu'on ait mis ces mots dans la bouche de Ned Flanders des Simpsons. En ce sens, c'est à mettre à côté de tip-top, pile-poil ou faire crac-crac dans le rayon des expressions ringardes.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour ma part, cette expression me plaît (en partie parce qu'elle me rappelle mon enfance), mais je ne l'emploie que rarement et par manière de plaisanterie.
Je ne possède pas le moindre pull blanc.
Inutile de m'en offrir un pour Noël, d'accod'ac ?


----------



## Fred_C

arnulfis said:


> Je rejoins complètement itka et punkyzoe sur le fait que cette expression sonne petit bourge qui se prommène le long de la plage avec un pull blanc noué autour du cou.
> ...


Bonjour.
 Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.
Je conçois que certaines personnes puissent penser que cette expression sonne bourgeois, mais je pense que c'est inexact.
C'est une expression qui n'est pas très courante, mais qui est très compréhensible. (Ce qui signifie qu'elle n'est pas démodée, je crois, car je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre rare et démodé).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

arnulfis said:


> En ce sens, c'est à mettre à côté de tip-top, pile-poil ou faire crac-crac dans le rayon des expressions ringardes.


L'intérêt des choses ringardes, c'est qu'elles finissent par revenir à la mode - regarde ce que dit StefKe !
Il y a 40 ans, les prénoms _Jules_ ou _Margot_ auraient été jugés kitchissimes. Tout change!


----------



## Quantz

thelolboy said:


> Bonjour messieurs,
> 
> Alors à titre informatif, l'expression Dacodac, c'est comme les droogies, la partie de "ca va ca viens", le milk blanc, le golliwock... ca a été popularisé par tout une génération de personnes ayant vu le très célèbre film : "Orange Mécanique" de Kubrick. C'est Phil (le héros) et ses droogies qui l'utilisait.
> Effectivement c'est pour dire d'accord.
> 
> Donc je corrige Punky Zoé, ca n'a rien de BCBG, surtout quand on sait que c'est plutot un film ultra-violent...
> 
> Voila (oui je me suis inscrit juste pour répondre a ce poste et alors ?)



Admirable langage inventée par l'auteur du roman, Anthony Burgess, le Nadsat, mélange de russe, de manouche et d'argot anglais.


----------

